# [ZIP] [N7] Flashable Zips for Flashaholics (N7,N4)



## TheByteSmasher (Jan 12, 2013)

Since I am a registered Flashaholic, I find it very tedious to constantly copy my custom ringtones, notifications and alarms back into my System directory, set the appropriate permissions and reboot after each new ROM. I could leave them on my virtual SD card, but I think they play nicer with all apps when copied into the System Directory.

I have linked the Zip files I created. They were specifically created for the Nexus 4 (N4) (has ringtones) and Nexus 7 (N7) (no ringtones), but if your phone or tablet has the following directory structure: System/Media/Audio/XXX (<--- Where XXX is either alarms, notifications or ringtones), Then these might work for you too.

Additionally I have added new Zips for the N7 & N4 to allow for system files to be flashed. Already in the ZIP are *ADOBE FLASH* (Installed as a user app) and the* Stock ICS browser* (Not Chrome), which can play flash files in Jelly Bean. Remove them if you don't want them.

These zip files have some sample stuff already in them.... ... ... OK... They're my ringtones/notifications/alarms. I made them or kanged some of them... ... (Don't Judge!







).

To use your own sounds (.ogg is recommended but .mp3 will work too) just
Download the desired file(s) to your computer.
Modify the zip files for your sounds.
-To modify:
------Open the .zip with an archive program (7zip, WinRAR etc) and dig down the archive to:
*system/media/audio/*
------Open the folder for the type of sound you want to add and copy in your sounds and/or remove existing sounds.
------Save the zip file. Often this is automagically done by the archiver
Ensure you have the latest TWRP or CWM Recovery installed.
Copy .zip to your SD card
Flash zip file in Recovery
I usually keep the sound zip, Franco's latest kernel zip and Misledz's Nexus Louder in a separate folder on my SD card, when I flash a new DizzyThermal or Roman AOKP ROM I line these up and I'm nearly all set up! If these zips are in the flash queue on a dirty flash, I don't even have to redo my ringtones.

*NOTE: THESE HAVE ONLY BEEN TESTED ON THE NEXUS 4 AND NEXUS 7. FOR OTHER DEVICES, USE AT YOUR OWN RISK.*

*The Files*

N4 System Sounds

N4 System Apps and Adobe Flash

N7 System Sounds

N7 System Apps and Adobe Flash

Have Fun! And Tell Everyone If This Helped You


----------



## sert00 (Jan 5, 2012)

n4 files need a "p" in the link,otherwise it doesn't work!
good work mate,thanks!


----------



## TheByteSmasher (Jan 12, 2013)

sert00 said:


> n4 files need a "p" in the link,otherwise it doesn't work!
> good work mate,thanks!


Thanks, changed over to Dev-Host anyway. Dropbox is too slow.


----------



## TheByteSmasher (Jan 12, 2013)

OP Updated. Added System Apps Zip (Includes ADOBE FLASH & Stock ICS Browser (Not Chrome). Remove them if you don't want them. Flash works in Jellybean on Firefox and Stock Browser.


----------



## jsauder2 (Nov 3, 2011)

do the n4 and n7 not pick up ringtones/notifications/alarms from the sdcard like other phones? i know it's internal, but i would imagine it still works the same. if you have a "Ringtones" or "Notifications" or "Alarms" folder, it should automatically pick up whatever is in those and add them to the corresponding list when you are applying through the android system. That way you don't have to flash anything.

maybe they don't work this way? more so just a question.


----------



## TheByteSmasher (Jan 12, 2013)

jsauder2 said:


> do the n4 and n7 not pick up ringtones/notifications/alarms from the sdcard like other phones? i know it's internal, but i would imagine it still works the same. if you have a "Ringtones" or "Notifications" or "Alarms" folder, it should automatically pick up whatever is in those and add them to the corresponding list when you are applying through the android system. That way you don't have to flash anything.
> 
> maybe they don't work this way? more so just a question.


No, it does work that way, but I have found that some other apps don't play nicely with SD sounds.

I have Fixed the N4 System Apps and Flsh Zip. New File is in the OP and HERE


----------



## scottx (May 15, 2012)

Looks good. I need to add a few of mine and use it on my GNex after flashing. I do flash a lot so this will be nice. I had been meaning to do just this but never got around to it.


----------

